# XFCE + gentoo

## Eldarog

Добрый день, знатоки, 

Пытаюсь поставить xfce, использую команду 

```
emerge -av xfce-base/xfce4-meta
```

получаю следующую ошибку. 

использование ключа --autounmask-write картину не улучшает.

Буду рад любым советам.

----------

## Eldarog

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

....... . . .. ... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5  126 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/poppler-data-0.4.6  4,085 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/pm-quirks-20100619  10 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libx86-1.1-r3  USE="-static-libs" 86 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.36.0  1,173 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/unzip-6.0-r3  USE="bzip2 unicode -natspec" 1,345 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.5g  6 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/vala-common-0.22.0  2,590 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/zip-3.0-r1  USE="bzip2 crypt unicode -natspec" 1,258 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/eject-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.12  38 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9  USE="X" 3,124 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/libarchive-3.1.2-r1:0/13  USE="acl bzip2 e2fsprogs iconv lzma zlib -expat -lzo -nettle -static-libs -xattr" 4,422 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/iso-codes-3.45  3,518 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/tiff-4.0.3-r5  USE="cxx jpeg zlib -jbig -lzma -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 2,004 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6:4.1.2  74 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libogg-1.3.1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 398 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1 [1.2.7] USE="-minizip -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 558 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2:4.2  77 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/lcms-2.5-r1:2  USE="jpeg tiff zlib -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 6,837 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-lib-bin-symlink-0.1.1  45 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libpng-1.6.6:0/16 [1.5.15:0/0] USE="apng* (-neon) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 860 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/netpbm-10.61.00  USE="X jpeg png tiff xml zlib -doc -jbig -jpeg2k -rle (-svga)" 2,489 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-notify-send-0.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-cdparanoia-0.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libcap-2.22-r1  USE="pam" 59 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.22  USE="-emacs" 128 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.21-r1  USE="nls -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1,337 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libcdio-0.90-r1  USE="cxx -cddb -minimal -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 2,589 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.36.4-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -python2_6 -python3_3" 6,417 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.36.4-r1:2 [2.32.4-r1:2] USE="-debug (-fam) (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap {-test} -utils -xattr" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 1,886 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-0.15  USE="gtk" 239 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.16.3:0/5.16 [5.12.4-r1:0/0] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads (-build%)" 13,420 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.980.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/dbus-1.6.18  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd {-test}" 1,872 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.100.2  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs {-test}" 732 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16  USE="X glib opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-gles2) -legacy-drivers -openvg (-qt4) -static-libs -valgrind -xlib-xcb" 35,049 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36.0-r1  USE="cairo -doctool {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.28.2:2  USE="X introspection jpeg tiff -debug -jpeg2k {-test}" 1,165 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/atk-2.8.0  USE="introspection nls {-test}" 620 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.12  USE="-static-libs" 347 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2  USE="python -alisp -debug -doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 886 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/LWP-MediaTypes-6.20.0  19 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Locale-Maketext-Simple-0.210.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.110.0  51 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.24-r2  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 347 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.3-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1,063 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.3  83 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Encode-Locale-1.30.0  7 kB

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.10.1  USE="-debug" 443 kB

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/xfconf-4.10.0  USE="-debug -perl" 506 kB

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/garcon-0.2.1  USE="-debug" 444 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxklavier-5.3  USE="introspection -doc" 309 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/jbig2dec-0.11-r1  USE="png -static-libs {-test}" 363 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.35-r1  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 minimal ssl syslog tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -icu -iodbc -kerberos -odbc -overlays -perl -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 5,370 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/curl-7.33.0  USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -adns -idn -kerberos -metalink -rtmp -ssh -static-libs {-test} -threads" CURL_SSL="openssl -axtls -cyassl -gnutls -nss -polarssl" 2,684 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.12  USE="ncurses -emacs -qt4 (-qt5) {-test} -vim-syntax" 5,923 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/poppler-0.24.3:0/43  USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg lcms png tiff utils -cjk -curl -debug -doc -jpeg2k -qt4" 1,471 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/qpdf-5.0.1:0/13  USE="-doc -examples -static-libs {-test}" 7,393 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/graphite2-1.2.1  USE="-perl {-test}" 4,556 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.20:0/0.9.18  USE="cairo glib graphite truetype -icu -introspection -static-libs" 1,007 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pango-1.34.1  USE="X introspection -debug" 992 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.7  USE="-static-libs" 277 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r5  USE="cxx ogg sse -3dnow (-altivec) -debug -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1,971 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25-r1  USE="alsa -minimal -sqlite -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1,036 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.8.0:2  USE="introspection" 427 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.8.1:2  USE="{-test}" 261 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:0/51.2  USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" 21,331 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gptfdisk-0.8.8  USE="icu ncurses -static" 184 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13:2.1 [2.69:2.5] 434 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/nspr-4.10.1  USE="-debug" 1,078 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/spidermonkey-17.0.0-r1:17  USE="-debug -jit -minimal -static-libs {-test}" 6,621 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/vbetool-1.1  179 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.8-r1  USE="-sndfile -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 4,203 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.27.2:0.9  USE="libsamplerate ncurses nls -doc (-selinux)" 1,117 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r2  USE="alsa -debug -ntp" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -radeon" 204 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.8:0.6  USE="{-test}" 455 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/kmod-15 [13-r1] USE="openrc%* tools zlib -debug -doc -lzma -static-libs" 1,420 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.3  USE="-static-libs" 250 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.550  386 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.200.0  8 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.710.0  USE="{-test}" 89 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Time-Local-1.230.0  20 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.230.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/HTTP-Date-6.20.0  8 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-Listing-6.40.0  51 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/IO-1.25  52 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-IO-1.25  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Encode-2.550.0  1,962 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Encode-2.550.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/JSON-PP-2.272.20  41 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.20  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.8.0  31 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.8.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.900  21 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.900  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/version-0.990.400  106 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-version-0.990.400  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.350.0  73 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.350.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.953.0  USE="-idn" 88 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.125.0  22 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.125.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.400  59 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.400  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0  137 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.400.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest-1.630.0  29 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.630.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/ExtUtils-Install-1.540.0  66 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.540.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0  20 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/MIME-Base64-3.140.0  18 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.140.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/URI-1.600.0  80 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.10.0-r1  9 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.60.0  133 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.60.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.60.0  231 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.60.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/IO-Compress-2.60.0  238 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.60.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.60.0  16 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.230.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/digest-base-1.170.0  9 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-digest-base-1.170.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.530.0  47 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.530.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libcdio-paranoia-0.90_p1-r1  USE="cxx -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 620 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.8  468 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.290.0  292 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.290.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.20.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.920.0  USE="{-test}" 58 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.920.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Perl-OSType-1.2.0  USE="{-test}" 12 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.2.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Params-Check-0.380.0  12 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Params-Check-0.380.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Module-Metadata-1.0.11  27 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Module-CoreList-3.000.000  68 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-3.000.000  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Module-Load-0.240.0  6 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-Load-0.240.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.580.0  13 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-Load-Conditional-0.580.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.840.0  29 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-IPC-Cmd-0.840.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.205  34 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.205  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.220.0  65 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.220.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base-1.80.0  28 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.990.0  46 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-2.1.400  USE="{-test}" 442 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Storable-2.450.0  180 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.450.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.200.0  75 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.90  69 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-3.8.3  USE="branding" 16,328 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/freedesktop-icon-theme-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.112-r1  USE="gtk introspection nls pam -examples -kde (-selinux) -systemd" 1,396 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6  USE="acl pam policykit -debug -doc (-selinux) -systemd-units {-test}" 358 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.6  USE="introspection {-test}" 274 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-204  USE="acl firmware-loader gudev* hwdb* introspection* keymap* kmod openrc -doc (-selinux) -static-libs" 2,137 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/udev-200  USE="gudev* hwdb* introspection* keymap* kmod (-selinux) -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19-r1  USE="-static-libs" 252 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udisks-2.1.1:2  USE="gptfdisk introspection -cryptsetup -debug (-selinux) -systemd" 819 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/systemd-208-r2:0/1  USE="acl filecaps firmware-loader gudev introspection kmod pam policykit python tcpd -audit -cryptsetup -doc -gcrypt -http -lzma -qrcode (-selinux) {-test} -vanilla -xattr" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 2,335 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-2  51 kB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/udev-206-r3 [200] USE="gudev* introspection* kmod (-selinux) -static-libs (-hwdb%) (-keymap%)" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/hwids-20130915.1 [20130329] USE="udev" 1,535 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libusbx-1.0.17:1  USE="udev -debug -doc -examples -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 496 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libusb-1-r1:1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/upower-0.9.23  USE="introspection -doc -ios -systemd" 416 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libusb-compat-0.1.5-r2  USE="-debug -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 271 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libusb-0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.740.0  416 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.740.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.132.510  78 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.132.510  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/IO-HTML-0.40.0  USE="{-test}" 19 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/HTTP-Message-6.60.0  50 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.0.1-r1  19 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/HTTP-Daemon-6.10.0  19 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.1-r1  9 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.700  USE="{-test}" 301 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.400.700  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0  USE="{-test}" 6 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.40.0  USE="{-test}" 14 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.170.0  USE="{-test}" 35 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.0_rc1_p20130921  USE="perl -doc" 265 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cups-1.7.0  USE="X acl dbus filters pam python ssl threads usb -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -lprng-compat (-selinux) -static-libs -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="ca es fr it ja ru" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 8,224 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.22:2  USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -xinerama" 13,063 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.8.6:3  USE="X cups introspection (-aqua) -colord -debug -examples (-packagekit) {-test} -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama" 13,531 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.10  114 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105  304 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.10  USE="X bindist cups dbus gtk -djvu -idn -static-libs" LINGUAS="-de -ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 30,262 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cups-filters-1.0.36-r2  USE="jpeg png tiff -perl -static-libs -zeroconf" 1,009 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17-r1  USE="cups dbus" 261 kB

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/libxfce4ui-4.10.0  USE="startup-notification -debug -glade" 533 kB

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/exo-0.10.2  USE="-debug" 1,182 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.31.0:1  USE="introspection startup-notification -doc" 617 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/bluez-4.101-r7  USE="alsa cups readline usb -debug -gstreamer -pcmcia (-selinux) -test-programs" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 879 kB

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.10.1  USE="-debug" 1,037 kB

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/xfce4-appfinder-4.10.1  USE="-debug" 436 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.39.0:2  USE="gtk introspection -tools -vala" 507 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-3.0.1-r200  USE="-debug" 361 kB

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.10.1  USE="startup-notification xcomposite -debug" 1,069 kB

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.10.1  USE="libnotify xklavier -debug -libcanberra" 760 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/openobex-1.5  USE="bluetooth usb -debug -irda -syslog" 392 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.6  USE="gtk usb -debug -imagemagick" 195 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.16.3-r1  USE="bluetooth cdda gtk udev udisks -afp -archive -avahi -bluray -fuse -gdu -gnome-keyring -gnome-online-accounts -gphoto2 -http -ios -mtp -samba -systemd {-test}" 1,459 kB

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/thunar-1.6.3  USE="dbus exif libnotify pcre startup-notification udev -debug {-test}" XFCE_PLUGINS="trash" 1,937 kB

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.10.2  USE="libnotify thunar -debug" 1,118 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4:2.0  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 348 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r1  USE="alsa gtk gtk3 sound udev -gnome -gstreamer -oss -pulseaudio -tdb" 312 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.7.6  273 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/notification-daemon-0  USE="-gnome" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.50.0  USE="ssl" 130 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.30.0  5 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.22  USE="jpeg opengl pam perl -gdm -new-login (-selinux) -suid -xinerama" 7,238 kB

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.10.1  USE="udev xscreensaver -debug -systemd" 1,244 kB

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.10  USE="svg -minimal" 0 kB

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-208-r2)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-204)

Total: 227 packages (7 upgrades, 217 new, 1 in new slot, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 299,556 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)
```

Идеи?

----------

## edorichev

Текст Ошибки Покажи, на фото не могу разобрать

----------

